
Live Stream: Spacex CRS-11 Launch - ChuckMcM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrhuRpzHxZo
======
ChuckMcM
The interesting bit about this launch is that the Dragon capsule itself is a
'flight proven' capsule. It has a new 'trunk' section of course. Another step
along the way toward more generally re-usable rockets.

